# wordpad win 8 recovery?



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi an cpuid crashed my win 8 cp and i forget to save a wordpad file is there a way to recover it!? thanks


----------



## KentoMaiku (Aug 21, 2005)

i heard there was a way to recovery item for it temporary is there a way to find the file?


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

If the file was not saved prior to the crash, it is gone.


----------

